# nothing more than playing



## erik.van.geit (Oct 10, 2006)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3163263343187879320


----------



## Richard Schollar (Oct 10, 2006)

They were pretty cool 

Any idea what the message at the end of each clip was, Erik? I didn't recognise the language.

Richard


----------



## DominicB (Oct 10, 2006)

Hmmmmm,

Somebody has just got way too much time on their hands.  Could this be inspired by the Honda Accord advert (don't know if it was just shown in the UK, but for the uninitiated, it can be found here) :

http://www.absolutelyandy.com/tvadv...lwie21i1il1il11/honda_accord_thingswork01.wmv

DominicB[/url]


----------



## Greg Truby (Oct 10, 2006)

It's Japanese.  I can't read it, but I know it when I see it.


----------



## erik.van.geit (Oct 10, 2006)

> Could this be inspired by the Honda Accord advert (don't know if it was just shown in the UK


I think it's the inverse.
It would enjoy me to see my boys playing such a games. The best way will be to play it myself and they will join


----------



## Richard Schollar (Oct 10, 2006)

> It's Japanese. I can't read it, but I know it when I see it.




Arigato, Mr Truby


----------



## erik.van.geit (Oct 11, 2006)

> They were pretty cool
> 
> Any idea what the message at the end of each clip was, Erik? I didn't recognise the language.
> 
> Richard


Richard,

sorry missed your reply
I'll PM jindon 

EDIT: done


----------



## jindon (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi

It says "Pitagora Switch" and it is a name of the TV progrmam here.

"Pitagora" is for "Pythagoras", mathematician and it will experiment many scientific theories/laws etc with fun.

rgds,
jindon


----------



## erik.van.geit (Oct 11, 2006)

Thank you for this prompt reply, dear jindon


----------



## Richard Schollar (Oct 11, 2006)

Jindon, Erik - many thanks 

Richard


----------



## erik.van.geit (Oct 11, 2006)

in the same style

```
'Option NOT Explicit

Sub playit()
'Erik Van Geit
'only purpose: have fun while creating code

On Error GoTo stopit
Application.EnableCancelKey = xlErrorHandler

Set WB = Workbooks.Add
Set rng = Range("A1:Z26")
moveL = 1
moveT = 1
shW = 12

Application.ScreenUpdating = False

    With rng
    .NumberFormat = ";;;"
    .FormulaR1C1 = "=IF(AND(MOD(ROW(),5)=0,MOD(COLUMN(),5)=0),1,IF(AND(MOD(ROW(),4)=0,MOD(COLUMN(),4)=0),2,IF(AND(MOD(ROW(),3)=0,MOD(COLUMN(),3)=0),3,"""")))"
    .Value = .Value
    
        With .FormatConditions
        .Delete
            For i = 1 To 3
            .Add Type:=xlCellValue, Operator:=xlEqual, Formula1:=i
            .Item(i).Interior.ColorIndex = i + 2
            Next i
        End With
    
    .Rows(.Rows.Count + 1 & ":" & Rows.Count).Hidden = True
    Columns.Hidden = True

        With .Columns.Resize(Rows.Count, .Columns.Count + 1)
        .Hidden = False
        .ColumnWidth = 2.6
        End With
        
    limitL = .Resize(1, .Columns.Count).Width - shW * 4 / 3
    limitT = .Resize(.Rows.Count, 1).Height - shW * 4 / 3
    End With
    
ActiveWindow.ScrollColumn = 1
Application.ScreenUpdating = True

    With ActiveSheet.Shapes.AddShape(msoShapeNoSymbol, limitL / 2, limitT / 2, shW, shW)
    .Fill.ForeColor.SchemeColor = 51
    .Line.ForeColor.SchemeColor = 53
    DoEvents
    Application.Wait Now + 1 / 86400
    L = .Left
    T = .Top
        Do
        L = L + moveL
        T = T + moveT
        
            If L < 0 Or L >= limitL Then moveL = -moveL * 1.01
            If T < 0 Or T >= limitT Then moveT = -moveT * 1.01
            
            With .TopLeftCell
                Select Case .Value
                Case 1
                moveL = -moveL
                moveT = -moveT
                .ClearContents
                Case 2
                moveT = -moveT
                .ClearContents
                Case 3
                moveL = -moveL
                .ClearContents
                End Select
            End With
        .Left = L
        .Top = T
        .Rotation = L * 6
        DoEvents
        Loop While Application.CountA(rng) > 0
    End With

stopit:
WB.Close False

End Sub
```


----------

